# Athearn Blue Box and DCC



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I wanna install DCC in a few of my blue box Athearns. What's the cut off on what and what chassis/style can have DCC installed? I'm wonder because of the plastic/metal side framed truck engines. My 3 are way newer runs and one is a metal side frame era blue box.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

metal or plastic side frame usually get installed the same on blue box units, easiest is hard wiring .. there is a nice explanation here > http://www.girr.org/girr/lamrs/lamrs_blue_box.html , along with quite a few step by step photos..
enjoy


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Just been doing a bunch of tests. The outside frame metal side frames go with the round motor. The stall current on these seems to be slightly over 3 amps. The plastic side frame units generally have the rectangular motor, gold or black. These were the later run blue box. They seem to have a stall current of 1.7 amps. These numbers are at 16 volts. 

The best HO decoders I have seen lately are limited to 2 amps. Bigger scales have higher amp decoders, but using them in HO has lots of problems. 

This May rule out the metal side frame unit. The other issue is the loaded operating current. The maximum load currents run between 1.0 and 1.6 Amps. This will limit the number of engines that can operate in a power district. In DCC the upper limit for HO is 5 amps per district. So simple math says a limit of 3 to 5 engines. The actual capability depends on your layout. Things like grade, sharp curves and trains size will impact this number. 

Modern DCC engines draw between 0.25 and 0.5 amps at maximum load. The simple math will allow 10 to 20 engines per district. So you can see that using the BB engine is a huge operational penalty. But that capability comes at a cost. 

I would use your plastic side frame units. If you have to keep the metal side frame unit, it will need a better motor. How much better gets back to the cost issue.
Good luck,
Larry
Check out my blog: www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Do it your self DCC installation.*

I've been out of the hobby for quite while. Is it still possible to purchase, locomotives new that are strictly dc powered? For instance, Athern and similar company's.:dunno:Thank you in advance.
Regards,
tr1


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, most sell a version of the model that is strictly DC, They are probably DCC ready, ie have a plug of some sort. I beleive the only difference is the decoder and sound system are not included. I do think that the choices if you have one is either DC or DCC with sound. 
A lot of DCC people chose to buy the DC units. That way they can put their favorite Decoder and sound models in the unit. Most of the factory decoders and sound systes are stripped down versions of the ones you can buy directly from the DCC electronics manufacturer. Usually the difference between the DC and the DCC and sound units is the same or more than the cost of the better separate DCC system. You have to install it, but you get the best quality that is offered.
Larry
Check out my blog: www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

There are plenty of straight DC locomotives still made. As has been mentioned many come with a plug for a decoder if you want to make them DCC.

Here are a few:

Athearn RTR
Bachmann
Walters Trainline

Walters Trainline and Bachmann DC are less expensive.

Bachamann also makes DCC equipped locomotive that will run either on DC or DCC. A great transition locomotive.


----------

